# heading to JFK this morning, and Ein's Little sister :)



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I am about to step out to head to the JFK airport- little nervous, and certainly did NOT sleep well at all last night  They let me know that Ein's little sister has got onto the Korean air- but did let me know that she did not go potty yet, just peed, so warned me that she might do it on the way there, lol.. but she has little bit of snack, and water inside the kennel, and pee pad so she should be good. I am def brining a wet towel , just in case...... just in case she boo booed on herself. 

here is short itinerary:
- I land at 10:30am, and I am gonna grab a small breakfast. around 10:00am, the plane she is on, will land. Her kennel and her health certificate, and other paperworks will be transferred to the Korean Air office, where she will be held. This is the place where I will be picking up the necessary paper work.

- Once I have the paperwork, I head to the US custom's office, get the paperwork signed, and permission to release. I, then take the paperwork back to the Korean air Office. I pay the import fee, along with approved paperwork, somewhere around $55, and they release my puppy.
- I then bring the puppy back to my departure terminal and I come back home..

lol sounds simple enough, but the US custom's office at JFK is all the way at the end of Cargo area, and Korean Air on the opposite end. :blink:
I am telling myself... it WILL be worth it. Yes, it will be!
this should all take place between 10:30am, to 2-3pm in the afternoon, and hopefully I am back to my home with the puppy by 4pm. I did take a personal day off at work to do this..:innocent:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope everything goes smoothly! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a big day you have ahead of you!!!!! That's a lot of travel for a little pup. I know they do it all the time, it just boggles my mind.....

But I am so excited for you!!! :chili: Can't wait to see her and hear all about it!!


Praying for a non-eventful day and that everything goes perfectly smoothlty!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Good luck today that everything goes smoothly and enjoy your new baby. :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

How exciting!!! I hope it all goes smoothly without any delays or hiccups. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi & Lisi send best wishes to their Korean "cousin" and pray that safety will accompany you there & home & that all will be well! We look forward to pix!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for safe travels for you and Ein's little sister!!! You're a brave woman!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What an exciting day you have ahead of you!
Have fun!
We can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping all goes well. Did she have a courier bringing her from Korea in cabin? If so it should go farely well but still expect delays. If not and cargo, i pray not, it could be a very long delay. My neighbor had her pup arrive that way domestically and it took her hours just to get her, and the dog was a mess from the stress. Good luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Mommy And New Baby-Hope All Goes Well-Ill Be Watching And Waiting to hear all about it--Blessings For A Safe trip. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope all goes smoothly for you and your baby today.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping for the best possible outcome. She'll be in your arms minus any poop, lol. Share pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How exciting! Hoping your day goes smoothly. I know you will be super relieved once you have her in your arms and you are at home! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*Just landed!!*

Omg I am super anxious right now. I am actually a bit early(although the puppy is technically already have landed before me)...
I've never stayed longer than couple hour for layover at JFK and it will be the first for me to actually walk out, get to the Korean air office. 
Lol I am expecting delays as it will take a while for her health certificate n other paperwork will take time to transfer over to the office. I chartered a car for 4 hrs, and won't be at JFK to pick me up until 11:30am. I'm looking around right now to see if I can grab something to munch to kill a bit of time. 

Lol Ein took a nice bath yesterday so he is nice and fluffy when he meets his little sister. My breeder did let me know tho not to bath the new pup until couple of days to de-stress... I am crossing my fingers right now. 
The weather in NYC is actually quite warm compared to Boston. 'Warm' is quite relative in terms, cuz it's only slightly less cold than Boston....but at 42-45F, we Bostonians call that quite nice warm LoL

I'm getting some wet towelettes to clean the pup in case she did any boobo in her kennel. But before I clean her up, I be sure I take lots of photos, and hopefully update u guys on how the while process is going when u r buying a pup internationally. Sofar, with enough planing, I actually think it's completely doable!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

oohhh! look how cute little Ein looks all fresh and clean waiting for his sissy!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new little one. How exciting  Hope all goes well.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Ein is going to love having a little sis! Hope all goes well and I'll be watching for pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you pick a name for already or will you wait to see her? Did you post which line she came from (breeder) as I must have missed that too!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an exciting day for you!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Hehe the puppy has landed in my arms- she did pee and I was frantically looking for brown poop but she didn't go in the kennel!! I'm at the ticket counter to change flight time to earlier one.. She wants to come out of he carrier so badly but airport regulation doesn't allow me to take he pet out!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:arty::cheer::celebrate - firewor*Yipee!*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would take her in the handicapped bathroom & take her out for a minute---don't put her on the floor though! Hurry! Do they have a service room at JFK? If so you can take her there---surely she has all of her shots in order to be exported & fly!
Edit:
I just found this on line for you:

The Port Authority of NY and NJ and our airport partners have provided pet relief areas for customers. These areas are located in the arrivals area of each terminal. Follow the signs in the baggage claim areas or ask a Customer Care Representative for information.

Owners can take their animals to these pet relief areas and allow the pets to relieve themselves. Owners are expected to clean up after their animals with the materials provided in the pet relief areas. Pet owners whose animals have an accident elsewhere in the terminal are expected to clean up after their animals and notify a member of the cleaning crew.

There are no pet relief areas beyond security checkpoints in any of the terminals at the Port Authority airports.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

We picked Zoe up from JFK and the cargo area was a pain to get to. Not only that she arrived at 9:20 P.M. At around 8:30 PM it started to snow and our drive home should of been 30 minutes and it turned into 2 hours because we drove through a snow storm......scary. 

I am sure your super excited.....can't wait to see pics of your new furbaby. :chili:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been such an amazing experience so far.. Cargo office employees were super accommodating, and even scary customs official as super nice- after performing detailed questioning of course! Somehow my iPhone is not allowing me to post more than one photos... Ack I'll have to you guys when I get home... The air cargo area was def faaaaar out from the terminal I arrived in but I used chartered car service and the driver knew exactly where to go. I got everything done under hour(pickin up documents, head to customs and heading back to cargo office I pick up the puppy With releasing document).. And I now moved up my departure time from 6pm to 2pm and I can be home in 47min!!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow thanks for the helpful suggestion in using handicapped bathroom to allow her t go potty! I did just take her and she went pee (still no poop) on the pad... Missed a little (sheeeee) but I did wipe so no harm done!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol pet designated area was under construction???!! What a perfect timing.. Hope they ate doing something to improve pet bathroom area lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great that she was able to relieve herself!
You may want to give her a bit of neutrical or something sweet so that she doesn't drop blood sugar from not eating for so long, and stress. Just give her a tiny bit & try to follow up w/a small protein portion of some kind.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What an EXCITING day!! I'm so glad the pick-up has gone better than hoped for! She looks so adorable peeking out of the kennel!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

:chili:Woo Hoo! So glad that all went smoothly and quickly! How very exciting for you. I am sure once she is home and feeling more comfy, nature will call and she will answer! LOL. Can't wait to see more pics and find out what her name is. She sure does look cute through the mesh of the carrier. CONGRATULATIONS!!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 11:30ish here & I have a big day tomorrow---won't be on SM but I will try to catch up later w/developments! Welcome Home baby girl! So happy to have you w/us and look forward to seeing more pictures soon! Sleep well!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So happy to hear the little one arrived safe and you are on your way back home!! Maybe already there 

She may not poop for a day or two...

Hope Ein gives her a good reception


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WHAT A Day You Have Had--You Really did Great. Which Tells Me We Cannot be the same age.---The Process alone would have done me in.*
*I'am So Happy for you!!!!-----I Feel Like I Was There Also.*
*Waiting To See The Little One,And Her New Brother Together. Enjoy This Great Day. And Be Proud Of Yourself--Nickee In Pa**


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Candice, I've been thinking about you all day, wondering how it's going. I would have been a nervous wreck doing all you've had to do to get your little girl! What did you think the very moment you laid your eyes on her? This is SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*oh my...*

she is finally asleep- The puppy and Ein was going at each other, jumping, and playing.... But she was def more feisty and Ein is such a mush..... lol and he is literally three four times her size :blink: 
Everyone at the cargo office was on to me. She was the only puppy on board the plane, and that's why it took soo little time for the paper and her to be transported over to the office. LOL I also got lucked out with such a nice warm weather in NYC!! I literally was sweating in the car with all that layers I had on.

now photo time!!!
lol sorry for the blurry photos.. she was moving around sooo fast, and jumping, and playing(she did POOP too!! sooo tiny,.. and peed times since getting home.. prob due to all that water I fed her as she seem very thirsty). She ate the extra bag of kibbles that the breeder included in the kennel(actually picky Ein ate along side of her as well). she did pee on the floor(my fault,, she doesnt sniff before peeing, like Ein does!) but now she is in small enclosed area to allow her to de-stress from long trip- Ein would not just leave her alone.
she is passed out, but I took whatever I can with my iphone(sorry for the blurry photos). 

When I went into a handicap bathroom, and placed her on the pee sheet, I felt like a criminal!!! lol thank god she peed though. I felt better she relived herself. She pooped(also slightly missed pee pad) when we got home, after she was fed..


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

eh? i dont know why photos are all side ways??


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh she is adorable! I'm glad Ein is so accepting of his new little sister. Any names picked out yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's very cute and must be so glad to be in your home. I don't know how these little ones make it through all this without big time stress. I would be stressed from the trip and I'm an adult. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Can't wait to see her and Ein together.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She is so cute. My heart is melting looking at her pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

She is adorable!!! Glad that Ein is accepting new sister!! We need a video!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, sooooo cute!
In the pictures in the x-pen, she looks so much like Ein!
You both must be exhausted!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE HER!!! She is a doll baby! Ein is going to be such a good brother and I bet she'll keep him very busy! Meanwhile Candice, you must be exhausted. I hope you all have a peaceful night's sleep and we all look forward to more pictures.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my! I love her little face - so cute!!! So glad Ein was welcoming.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

OMG, she is adorable. Can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh SOOOO CUTE!! So much excitement! Maybe they do the international flight better than we do because they don't KNOW they are 38,000 feet up in the air! :blink:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a cute, cute face!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh she's adorable :tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so happy you are home , and puppy is safe. She sounds like she!s going to be a world traveler. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures for us. She is adorable!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She's GORGEOUS !!!! Congrats !


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

GASP!!! she is ridiculously ADORABLE!!!!! I'm so glad everything went smoothly! give her a little kiss for me  :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is totally gorgeous!! :wub: :wub:. I look forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is beautiful!! So happy that Ein was accepting of her. I cannot wait to see pics of both furbabies together. So exciting!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats, what a little doll. So happy for you and Ron.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

She's beautiful. What age is Ein? I would love a little pal for Sammy, he's still young though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili:Woohoo!!!:chili: She's home!!!!! What a tiny little beauty!!! I must have missed some threads.....or was this little angel a surprise??


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So cute and tiny!!!! Please post more pix!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ah! I've been on travel for work, so just now saw this thread! She is SO SO SO cute! I'm a little jealous  I want another one day too! 

Can wait to see more pictures of brother and sister, AND cant wait to find out what you name her! 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Omg! She is the cutest! Congrats! 
I was at JFK few months ago, picking up my friend's Coton! I still remember all the joy and excitement


----------

